# Si la hi toca (pronoms febles)



## Evalopca

Això és correcte?

És l'enunciat d'un exercici d'un llibre de text:
Aquestes persones volen que els toqui la loteria. Escriu què farà cada persona si *la hi *toca.

Em sona fatal, potser millor repetir 'loteria'?
si li toca la loteria


----------



## betulina

Hola, Evalopca,

Sí, sona fatal, i gramaticalment podríem dir que és un petit disbarat. "la loteria" és el subjecte de la frase, encara que estigui col·locat darrere el verb ("la loteria ha tocat a molta gent", per posar un exemple amb el subjecte davant), i el subjecte no es pronominalitza mai, de manera que crec que la frase hauria de ser, simplement, "*si els toca*" o bé "*si li toca*" si parlem de "cada persona".


----------



## Evalopca

Moltíssimes gràcies, Betulina 

Les teves explicacions sempre em convencen i és que aquestes coses mai sé on consultar-les. Ara només em queda convèncer la traductora  (jo estic fent la correcció).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Betulina té tota la raó: "loteria" és subjecte, no CD.


----------



## Evalopca

La meva companya, la traductora va fer aquesta consulta a l'Optimot i li van contestar això:

En aquesta frase cal substituir dos complements: el complement directe femení singular _la loteria_ i el complement indirecte singular _a cada persona_. La combinació pronominal correcta en aquest cas és _la hi_, que és la forma que hem de pronunciar i escriure en textos formals (només en un registre familiar o col·loquial s’admet la pronúncia li). Així, en el cas que plantegeu, heu d’escriure: _Escriu què farà cada persona si la hi toca.
_

No sé si tornar-ho a consultar a l'Optimot comentant si loteria en aquest cas fa de subjecte??


----------



## betulina

Hmm... ostres, és que m'ho miri per on m'ho miri no veig que pugui ser CD...

Si fem la passiva de la frase "em toca la loteria": "la loteria és tocada per mi"?? Jo no toco la loteria, la loteria em toca a mi...
No crec que en una frase d'aquest tipus hi pugui haver CD, a mi em sembla un verb intransitiu... 

Potser ho pots preguntar a l'IEC directament, a veure què hi diuen. (I digue'ns la resposta! ) Jo també faré indagacions...


Edito - Pensant-hi més, i sense encara haver-ho pogut consultar, si en lloc de "a cada persona" fos "a mi"... com s'hauria de fer, si de debò fos CD? "La loteria em toca a mi" - "Me la toca"?? No té gaire sentit...


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hmm... ostres, és que m'ho miri per on m'ho miri no veig que pugui ser CD...
> 
> Si fem la passiva de la frase "em toca la loteria": "la loteria és tocada per mi"?? Jo no toco la loteria, la loteria em toca a mi...
> No crec que en una frase d'aquest tipus hi pugui haver CD, a mi em sembla un verb intransitiu...
> 
> Potser ho pots preguntar a l'IEC directament, a veure què hi diuen. (I digue'ns la resposta! ) Jo també faré indagacions...
> 
> 
> Edito - Pensant-hi més, i sense encara haver-ho pogut consultar, si en lloc de "a cada persona" fos "a mi"... com s'hauria de fer, si de debò fos CD? "La loteria em toca a mi" - "Me la toca"?? No té gaire sentit...


 
Hola,

Encara que el català no pas és la meva llengua, jo diria que "la loteria" no és el CD, és el subjecte. Per veure si es subjecte o no, cal mirar si hi ha concordancia entre el subjecte i el verbe. Així si "me *ha* tocat un millón" passa a ser "me *han* tocat dos millons", "un millón" i "dos millones" han de ser el subjecte perquè cal canviar el verbe a plural ¿no?.

Uf, no sé si m´he explicat, crec que no. Si no em paso al castellà, que serà millor, jeje.

Saluto.

Ant


----------



## Evalopca

L'Optimot ens dóna la raó 

D'entrada, preguem que ens disculpeu. En segon lloc, us agraïm que ens hàgiu enviat aquesta consulta que fa referència a l'anterior i ens permet esmenar l'error que vam cometre. 

Efectivament, tal com dieu a la vostra consulta _la loteria_ és el subjecte de la frase i el verb _tocar_, amb aquest significat, és intransitiu. Per tant, amb relació a la vostra primera consulta, la frase correcta és _Escriu què farà cada persona si li toca_, perquè l'únic complement que es pot substituir és l'indirecte. 

Us informem que podeu consultar fitxes sobre substitució pronominal al cercador de l'Optimot.


----------



## betulina

Va bé saber-ho! Gràcies per dir-ho, Eva! 

Ant, tens tota la raó!


----------

